# Big Green Egg



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure if this where I should post this. Does anybody have any input on the Big Green Egg? I talked to a guy that swears by it, but thats just one guy. Also, the ads claim they are great smokers, anybody have an experience with them as a smoker too?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I have seen them in action, but never cooked on one. They are awesome smokers, and they are not cheap. Very efficient charcoal smokers.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I checked them out, $1K for the larger sized one with options at my local rep. They sound awesome and have near cult like following.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have one. They make awesome steaks, that's why I wanted one. Ends up the best thing to cook on it is chicken - tasty and moist.

I have smoked stuff a couple of times. Works pretty well because you can control the air flow so well that you can control the temperature pretty well. I smoked a turkey last Sunday for 5 hours, kept the temp at about 200 degrees the whole time with just minor adjustments.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm drawing up plans for a small outdoor kitchen area. I originally wanted to do a wood fired brick oven, but I just don't have the time for that. So, I was thinking about one of these instead. I think I'm going to go for it. Thanks!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the keys to the green egg is the use of the natural lump charcoal - no chemicals added. Seems like the only place you can find it is at a green egg dealer. There seem to be a few varieties, though. SO far all that I have tried have been good, let us know if you discover a brand that is exceptional.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

BGE brand lump is made by Royal Oak co. many different brands of lump are, and sold under another name or package.GFS has their own brand too that is made by royal oak.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I just thought I'd give an update on this post. I've had my Egg for a little over two months now and I absolutely love it. So far I've smoked a few chickens and some ribs. Its been a hectic summer for me so far, so I haven't got to do everything I want just yet. Next is either a shoulder or brisket. I've also done some "smokehouse burgers" that I got a recipe for and they were maybe the best burgers I've had. These have become a regular occurance at my house. I'm still trying to get things figured out, but I have been able to hold around 220-240F for 4-6 hours without touching a thing or adding more charcoal. The real test will be the brisket and the shoulder.

Anyway, I know someone posted that they are expensive and they are. But so far I love mine and I expect to have it a lifetime. Thanks for everyone's input a few months ago.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Glad to hear you like it, I've come to the conclusion that with smoker's and grill's that its not the "cooker",,,, its the "cooker"... Like the old golf analogy, it's not the putter,,, it's the putter....

My neighbor grills/smokes on an old, rusty, 55 gallon drum that's cut in half with any kind of wood he can find. _Anything_ he cooks comes out tasting like it came out of a 5 star restaurant. It's nuts...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Congrats on the Egg!

Lets see some pics next time you fire it up!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Congrats on the Egg!
> 
> Lets see some pics next time you fire it up!


 
Its been months since I tried posting pictures for the first time. I got frustrated and just quit. I need to read the thread on posting and try again. I need to work on my patience!! 

I'm going to do something on the Egg this weekend, I just don't know what yet. I'll try to get some pictures and post them. I ordered the plate setter so I can try to do some pizza's and baking, but it hasn't come in yet. I'm itchin' to do a pizza on it.


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

zig said:


> I have been able to hold around 220-240F for 4-6 hours without touching a thing or adding more charcoal. The real test will be the brisket and the shoulder


Check one of these out. I plan to get one when I have the extra cash.


http://www.thebbqguru.com/categories/Power-Draft-Controls/



https://www.rocksbarbque.com/

Have you been here?

http://www.eggheadforum.com/index.php?option=com_simpleboard&Itemid=112&func=showcat&catid=1


----------

